# Jon Boat getting to Pensacola Beach



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Is it possible to get a 14ft jon boat out to the pensacola beach pier? Where would be the best place to launch? I heard sherman cove. Someone told me if I hug the shore around fort pickens I could make it but I am not sure I never been there but I heard it's real rough. I just want to fish far out from the pier and want to know if its possible to get out there. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I would try and launch from the beach


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

I would but the boat is too heavy...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a LOOOOONG ride in a 14' jonboat. Don't think I would try that one with out some one in a biggerboat following me, and you might lose your ride when you take a good wave.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

MAN OVERBOARD! Good luck i wouldnt do it. Dont get to close or you might have a really bad headache


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (8/18/2008)* Dont get to close or you might have a really bad headache


Yeah, If the waves don't sink him all that lead will oke


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I didn't think we are allowed to get that close to the pier? I can remember surfing close to it and the sheriff's dept. was up on the pier with a loud speaker and told us to meet him on the beach. $25 fine. I have a 15' Jon boat and I would'nt touch that, but if you do, good luck.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Seems like a lot of trouble to me just to fish next to the pier. If your gonna take that long a ride in a 14' jon boat you might as well head on out to the frieghter. Take a camera with you and post some pics of your trip.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

in the younger and smarter days (seemed like smarter back then), i would take my 12' alum v-hull with a 9.9 honda to the 3 barges, regularly. riding through the pass was very interesting. 

if you do it, i wouldnt be too close to the beach. in shallow water you will get swamped from the waves. since the pass is usually just rollers, you may be ok. biggest problem will be getting sideways and then get ready to take a drink. but im with the rest, why in the world would you want to fish the pier with all the great inshore fishing you have access to. if you're willing to launch at sherman/navy point/shoreline, then you will have a minimum about 12-18 mile ride, one way! oh, and bring extra fuel. and life jackets. and a waterproof handheld vhf. and a drybag for your cellphone/wallet. that should do it. oh wait, flares, vienna sausages, a gallon of paint and some asbestos siding.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I see a lot of fish activity out side the pier. I don't know any other places to go. Whats the freighter? I don't have a gps so I think it will be hard for me to find places...


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Man you just need to find someone that will let you tag along on there boat.Im sure there are a few on here as long as you help out with gas and such.If you really are serious about the jon boat I remember we use to do the same but we would go to navarre and launch off the beach by the pier and kill the ling and kings.It was fun but you have to time the waves right or you will get swamped.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

well, if you do make it all the way around to the pier, the rats are gonna wear your ass out with 1-6 oz lead!!! i would wear body armor......... either way you will prob. drown.......


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

> *polebenda (8/19/2008)*Well I see a lot of fish activity out side the pier. I don't know any other places to go. Whats the freighter? I don't have a gps so I think it will be hard for me to find places...


Stay inshore!!!! Go around the intercoastal and fish the grass flats.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

get a kayak - easy to launch off the beach, can take the waves OK, etc... - just stay away from the pier to keep away from the lead rain...


----------



## scottydoint (Aug 15, 2008)

I saw in the paper a couple of days ago that a jon boat of similar sizewent underby garcon point bridge.


----------



## JonBoatMan (Jul 15, 2008)

Is this guy friggin serious?? My nameISJonBoatManbut I still ain't nuts enough to try that!! U gotta be somewhat smart out there.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

You will be running past a ton of good spots if you run that boat to the Pier, plus, it's crazy! Don't do it man! Places you can fish...

Bayou Davenport- dock light trout

Gulf Breeze Ramp- dlt's (dock light trout) try both sides of the bridge...

Mackey Cove- dlt's and reds. flounders, hybrids


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

We went through the pass today it wasn't too rough out there. We couldn't go too fast out there. Caught a bunch of hard tails and ladyfish right outside the pass. It was pretty fun....


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *polebenda (8/20/2008)*We went through the pass today it wasn't too rough out there. We couldn't go too fast out there. Caught a bunch of hard tails and ladyfish right outside the pass. It was pretty fun....


When you go down say "hey" to the bull sharks for me.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

you may want to listen to what you are being told that is really no place for a small boat there is way too much inshore to fish for than risk that crazy idea.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *polebenda (8/18/2008)*I would but the boat is too heavy...


Get more peple to help you carry it and have your phone on you for when your ready to get out. My brother live right across via deluna a mile west of the peir when I was a kid and we used to carry his jon boat over and hand lauch.Great fishing , just watch the weather.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't try all the way to the peir....I have gone to the MASS. with my 14 ft'r....but it has a 35 on it and could move if need be.....The pass gets really rocky....I would stick to inshore w/ a 14 ft'r.....


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah I probably will stay around NAS next time. It was an ok ride out there but I know it gets rough. Are there any good places to fish near fort pickens? We were fishing there for a bit with lys but no luck really...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Fish around the fuel dock west of Sherman Cove.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

fish around the 3mile bridge at night, alot of posts on the bull reds, if you got a net, catch some menhaden up in buyou taharand use for bait use 20#test rods , 50#mono for leader so you dont ever have to retie in the dark and a 4/0 circle hook. cut the bait in half or just use it whole. hang over the side using like a 2oz wieght or so and just hang out. good luck,

and ps

QUIT TRYING TO GET HURT!!! I used to sneak my 17' bass boat out and fish the bouy line for mackrel. had the boat almost sunk running back from the pass to the 3mile bridge in ruff water. hull filled with water from splash over and the builge failed from a old piece of carpet. wouldn't even plain out any more so much got in it and it was powered with a 135. please take the advice, in another month or so the kings will be in the bay heavy I hear the spanish are already doing well in the bay.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Yea I will try to use my head next time lol. I'm still young and daring I guess. Also when we went out there outside the pass my buddy some how hit the throttle long story short my line got caught all in the prop. I had to jump off the boat to untangle it and got stung by a bunch of jelly fish. But it was my biggest catch yet a 100 + pound 20hp mercury...lol


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad your having fun with what you have man. Just be safe and pick your days to run INSIDE the pass. We are just trying to look out for you. Hope to see some fishing reports from ya soon. :toast


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Heres your sign...enough said

:letsdrink


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I run a 14 foot Sea ark out the pass from time to time. You cant run a john boat out there without beefing it up. Our sea ark has reinforced ribs, and from the bow back about 8 feet is and aluminum skeleton and a deck. I would also not suggest anything like a Lowe, or those kinds of john boats, they are made for rivers. Make sure you have a radio, a reliable motor, WAY more than enough gas, spark plugs (if you have a 2S), and a life jacket right by you. I had was crossing the pass one day and it was pretty choppy, not to mention the 450 bertram passing me on one side and the cabin cruiser on the other side, which made a great set of wakes to deal with. When in doubt, plow the boat right before it gets on plane to where the bow is really up in the air. If your gonna do it, know your boat, and know how to handle what might happen.


----------

